# Some suggestions please?



## Necron Warrior (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi im a complete noob to warhammer. Im wanting to start a necron army and whilst im waiting for my necrons to arrive i have been reading my codex and playing DOW dark crusade (which is awesome). Is there any other necron books or anything i should be aware of?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

If you're looking for some backstory on the Necrons, there's a few black library books released with them as the enemy:

_Dead Men Walking_ is a book with the Necrons as the main villans by Steve Lyons, and you also get a taste of the Death Korps of Krieg which is pretty good in my opinon. 

The first book in the _Ultramarines Omnibus_ by Graham McNeill pits the fourth company against something Necron-ish (Can't remember exactly what though, something along the lines of a Nightbringer).

Another novel with the Necrons as the enemy is _Hellforged_, a Soul Drinkers Novel by Ben Counter, which is part of the Soul Drinkers series by the way. Also, _Caves of Ice_, is part of the Caiphas Cain series and by Sandy Mitchel.

Finally, _Fall of Damnos_ by Nick Kyme, contains the Necrons as the main antonagist as well.


----------



## Necron Warrior (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the information!!! Im going to try and get my hands on them now!!! Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Prophent (Jun 26, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Another novel with the Necrons as the enemy is _Hellforged_, a Soul Drinkers Novel by James Swallow, which is part of the Soul Drinkers series by the way.


Actually, it was made by Ben Counter.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Ah yes, thanks .

And I think the correct term is written, by the way .


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

the ultramarines novel is called Nightbringer and features the awakening of the Nightbringer on the planet Pavonis, and there is a James Swallow book being released in December featuring the Sisters and Sanctuary 101


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

Try also short story Deus Ex Mechanicus from Let the Galaxy Burn omnibus.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Night Bringer by Graham McNeill is quite good but is more about the dark eldar, the Catan and Necrons only appear right at the end. 

Ambition knows no bounds in the 'Fear the Alien' anthology has them in. Caves of ice and the short story that comes before it 'Echoes of the Tomb' are excellent. 

Fall Of Damnos, is about a major engagement with Ultramarines vs Necrons. I haven't read it yet, but I own it, all the reviews are great so I can't wait to get stuck in.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

If I remember correctly, there's also a short story in _Victories of the Space Marines_ that has the Necrons versues Imperial Fists (I think).

I can't remember who it's by, though.


----------



## Necron Warrior (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks guys you have been a great help!!!


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

The first and last books of the Word Bearer trilogy by Anthony Reynolds both have some CSM vs. Necrons at the end.


----------



## HereticHammer01 (Apr 29, 2011)

Everyone's said the best ones but I would definitely recommend Fall Of Damnos as a fellow necron player. It is probably the closest to how the fluff in the next codex will be since the lords actually have some degree of personality for example...so if you get any make it this, I'm not far off finishing it and its great so far.


----------

